# Thyroid Symptoms/Diabetes?



## JAYQ (Aug 4, 2010)

I was diagnosed with Auto Immune Thyroid Disease and was on the Hypo end when diagnosed. Still no medication for it, not till Sept. Anyway i experience both Hyper and Hypo symptoms. Is this normal?

Like i have extremely cold feet all the time, while the rest of my body stays warm. My skin does not get dry and flaky thou, it still gets a bit oily. I still get anxiety at times but not real severe. The main symptom i have daily is the feeling of extreme weakness in whole body, like i am a diabetic patient or something because my head will get real woozy and start to get light headed. I just feel the need to lay down and sleep before i pass out and sleep.

Can you develop diabetes from this? I sure hope not, was wondering if i need to get my blood checked for it. I had it checked last year for diabetes and it came back negative. I am just concerned of having this feeling at least once or twice everyday. Is it really my thyroid causing this feeling too?


----------



## JAYQ (Aug 4, 2010)

JAYQ said:


> I was diagnosed with Auto Immune Thyroid Disease and was on the Hypo end when diagnosed. Still no medication for it, not till Sept. Anyway i experience both Hyper and Hypo symptoms. Is this normal?
> 
> Like i have extremely cold feet all the time, while the rest of my body stays warm. My skin does not get dry and flaky thou, it still gets a bit oily. I still get anxiety at times but not real severe. The main symptom i have daily is the feeling of extreme weakness in whole body, like i am a diabetic patient or something because my head will get real woozy and start to get light headed. I just feel the need to lay down and sleep before i pass out and sleep.
> 
> Can you develop diabetes from this? I sure hope not, was wondering if i need to get my blood checked for it. I had it checked last year for diabetes and it came back negative. I am just concerned of having this feeling at least once or twice everyday. Is it really my thyroid causing this feeling too?


Also i forgot to mention, i do not gain weight at all, i lose weight if i do not try to eat quite a bit. I am never that hungry thou, but i know if i dont eat my weight goes down quite a bit, which i thought is odd for being on the hypo end on every blood test i have had since janurary.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

No, you can't get diabetes from a thyroid problem.

However, it's ironic how you can have one autoimmune disease and then others also present themselves.

Also, it could be you've had diabetes for some time and only now are you finding out that you have it [possibly due to the metabolic panel test results].

That said, many believe that some types of infections are the "switch" that turns on the genes that make you predisposable to thyroid, metabolic, and other autoimmune diseases.

Cold feet is not solely a symptom of thyroid diseases. In fact, I can name a bunch of autoimmune diseases that also present with that symptom.

As someone with type 2 diabetes, you cannot "feel diabetes" unless your numbers are very far from the normal range, in which case you would then probably be in an ER. What symptoms to look for? Fainting from hypoglycemia or drinking tons and tons of water [hyperglycemia].


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

JAYQ said:


> I was diagnosed with Auto Immune Thyroid Disease and was on the Hypo end when diagnosed. Still no medication for it, not till Sept. Anyway i experience both Hyper and Hypo symptoms. Is this normal?
> 
> Like i have extremely cold feet all the time, while the rest of my body stays warm. My skin does not get dry and flaky thou, it still gets a bit oily. I still get anxiety at times but not real severe. The main symptom i have daily is the feeling of extreme weakness in whole body, like i am a diabetic patient or something because my head will get real woozy and start to get light headed. I just feel the need to lay down and sleep before i pass out and sleep.
> 
> Can you develop diabetes from this? I sure hope not, was wondering if i need to get my blood checked for it. I had it checked last year for diabetes and it came back negative. I am just concerned of having this feeling at least once or twice everyday. Is it really my thyroid causing this feeling too?


How were you diagnosed w/autoimmune disease? Did you have antibodies' tests? If so, which ones?

It is not uncommon to have more than one thing going on such as Thyroid Disease and Diabetes or any myriad of other autoimmune conditions.

Welcome to the board.


----------



## JAYQ (Aug 4, 2010)

Andros said:


> How were you diagnosed w/autoimmune disease? Did you have antibodies' tests? If so, which ones?
> 
> It is not uncommon to have more than one thing going on such as Thyroid Disease and Diabetes or any myriad of other autoimmune conditions.
> 
> Welcome to the board.


Yes I had a TPO count drawn and it came back high he said. I dont know what the number was though sry.

Actually went to the doctor today to talk about fasting tonight and getting my blood sugar levels checked tomorrow. THey signed me out a glucose kit today and i checked it when i was feeling weak and shaky and what do you know it said 65. Which is considered low. I had not really had anything to eat that morning either and i checked it at 11am. All i had was a crunch bar. Also i am on bactrim medication 2x a day and i know that it can cause low blood sugar from what i read, so i am going to lower that to 1x a day and see if that helps any.


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

I will tell you from my experience with autoimmune Thyroid disease 'only', my blood glucose levels were borderline high, in the 90's. Since the removal of my thyroid and since I have been 'healing' my levels are normal again. I believe that it has something to do with how the autoimmune thyroid situation affects our metabolism and how we use/store fats and sugars. Definitely.


----------

